# Winter fishing coastal ga.



## redfish1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Caught these in  a day and 1/2 with a couple of freinds , warm feb.


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice! We couldn't find a bite yesterday all over the coast in spots that normally produce. 

Good job findin em!


----------



## gordwa (Feb 5, 2017)

nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------

